# Used wrong priming sugar and too much



## blazinshadow (24/12/17)

Hello and merry Christmas to Everyone.
i have just fermented a Coopers larger with 330 grams of Coopers brew enhancer 2 (makes a nice light beer)
i kegs my beers so i put the Beer into the keg. I normally from here put 100 grams of white sugar in for the priming sugar. That way i don't have to use too much gas. This time for some silly reason I put in the keg the 330 grams of brew Enhancer 2. Is my beer still going to be ok? or do i need to do something to it to save it?


----------



## wynnum1 (24/12/17)

Do not think its going to make that big a difference may be not so clear .


----------



## blazinshadow (24/12/17)

ok was worried that it will be overgassed. if in bottles they would explode. wasn't sure what will happen in a keg.


----------



## Grott (24/12/17)

Enhancer 2 contains glucose, malt (both fermentable) and maltodextrin for body. You are going to have no problems other than a bit higher in alcohol %. I’d leave in the keg a bit longer than usual before use.


----------



## blazinshadow (24/12/17)

Grott said:


> Enhancer 2 contains glucose, malt (both fermentable) and maltodextrin for body. You are going to have no problems other than a bit higher in alcohol %. I’d leave in the keg a bit longer than usual before use.


Thanks will leave for a extra 2 weeks before drinking.


----------



## koshari (24/12/17)

Also kegs have a PRV. Bottles explode. Even if it did end up to gassey you can just blow some gas off.


----------



## huez (24/12/17)

You can always purge the keg along the way so it doesn't over carbonate. I don't know the percentages of glucose and malt in the BE2 but i'm gonna guess you over primed. You need less sugar when naturally carbonating kegs, i think even 100g of sugar would be to much.


----------



## blazinshadow (24/12/17)

thanks Koshari and Huez. i will purge the kegs every couple of days. 100g works out that i only need the psi on about 4-6 to pour a beer from day 1


----------



## blazinshadow (24/12/17)

the worst part is i'm going to have to make the next beer like my Dad did 30 years ago. using normal white sugar.


----------



## koshari (25/12/17)

blazinshadow said:


> the worst part is i'm going to have to make the next beer like my Dad did 30 years ago. using normal white sugar.


Why?


----------



## Hermies (25/12/17)

koshari said:


> Why?


Cause he ran out of Brew enhancer 2


----------



## koshari (25/12/17)

Just roll with malt extract. Rhinhetsgabot for the win.


----------



## Scorched_Dog (26/12/17)

This song was written about overpriming bottled homebrew...


----------



## manticle (26/12/17)

Christian nu metal. One of the best ever genres.


----------



## garage_life (26/12/17)

manticle said:


> Christian nu metal. One of the best ever genres.


Anything in front of "nu metal" can only make it better [emoji57]


----------



## koshari (26/12/17)

Dunno if iam following this discussion accurately however SOAD were nu metal and awesome.


----------



## manticle (26/12/17)

I live on a different planet


----------



## Garfield (26/12/17)

I made a similar mistake on bottling day once. Twice as much sugar bulk primed. On a whim I decides to half fill each bottle so the extra co2 saturates the head space. It worked! No boom boom and perfect carbonation in the glass of beer. I wonders if the same method would work if you siphon half to another keg I.E. two half full kegs left to carb up.

BTW I'm just about to move to kegs for the first time. Is there much difference between sugar priming or force carbonating with gas? 

Cheers
Garf


----------



## Garfield (26/12/17)

Grott said:


> Enhancer 2 contains glucose, malt (both fermentable) and maltodextrin for body. You are going to have no problems other than a bit higher in alcohol %. I’d leave in the keg a bit longer than usual before use.



It says dextrose, maltodextrin and light dry malt on the box


----------



## Grott (26/12/17)

Sorry, your right it is dextrose on the box.( They are however biochemically identical. Dextrose is the name given to glucose produced from corn. )


----------



## Garfield (27/12/17)

Grott said:


> Sorry, your right it is dextrose on the box.( They are however biochemically identical. Dextrose is the name given to glucose produced from corn. )


Good to know. Cheers


----------



## blazinshadow (28/12/17)

Garfield said:


> I made a similar mistake on bottling day once. Twice as much sugar bulk primed. On a whim I decides to half fill each bottle so the extra co2 saturates the head space. It worked! No boom boom and perfect carbonation in the glass of beer. I wonders if the same method would work if you siphon half to another keg I.E. two half full kegs left to carb up.
> 
> BTW I'm just about to move to kegs for the first time. Is there much difference between sugar priming or force carbonating with gas?
> 
> ...


The main reason for me was to save on gas an not having to guess with force carb. I could let it sit on a low pressure for 5 days on the gas but not set up correctly in gas line to do it. This way i just put the keg in the fridge the day before i need it to chill. Put the gas on between 5 - 10 an perfect pour. The first to pints might be cloudy but clears up after that.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (28/12/17)

Grott said:


> They are however biochemically identical. Dextrose is the name given to glucose produced from corn.



Dextrose is just an old fashioned name for the common form of glucose no matter where it comes from. The name arose because the common form of glucose is the dextrorotatory* enantiomer**. We associate it with glucose produced from maize because Septics make their glucose that way and they often use the old fashioned name but this isn't a causal linkage.

Anything labelled glucose will almost certainly be the dextrorotatory form (d-glucose): the laevorotatory form (l-glucose) is only available from specialist suppliers and will cost you about a hundred bucks a gram. 

* so named because it causes polarised light to rotate clockwise as it passes through the material. ( _Dexter _= right in Latin ). If it rotates the light anticlockwise it is laevorotatory. Same convention as screw threads. Note the lower case l- and d- prefixes, upper case prefixes have an entirely different meaning.

**It can happen that there are two molecules that are made up of the same number and type of atoms and are thus isomers of each other but which rotate light in different directions. They are then called enantiomers. Many organic chemicals are enantiomeric including glucose, fructose, all the organic acids I can think of and all the amino acids except glycine.

BTW the common form of fructose is l - fructose, so it is sometimes called levulose.


----------



## Grott (28/12/17)

What can I say but informative and this is how you learn things and expand your knowledge.


----------



## Garfield (28/12/17)

Learn? I'm lucky if I can even pronounce half the words. LC does it again. I'll catch up one day soon I'm sure. Cheers


----------



## mongey (3/1/18)

I wouldn't classify SOAD as Nu Metal. if you listen to that first album its way different then what the Nu metal bands were doing at the time ..

I love that first album. yeah it way rawer than toxicity but I think its better


----------



## Chods1 (28/1/18)

manticle said:


> Christian nu metal. One of the best ever genres.


What sort of genre is that? Never heard of it!


----------



## blazinshadow (30/1/18)

Just a update for everyone. It had a lot of head so had to keep mucking around with the psi. Taste was still ok. Learnt my lesson. Won't do it again. Thank you everyone for your helpful information. Cleaned beer line after it just incase.


----------



## koshari (31/1/18)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Dextrose is just an old fashioned name for the common form of glucose no matter where it comes from. The name arose because the common form of glucose is the dextrorotatory* enantiomer**. We associate it with glucose produced from maize because Septics make their glucose that way and they often use the old fashioned name but this isn't a causal linkage.
> 
> Anything labelled glucose will almost certainly be the dextrorotatory form (d-glucose): the laevorotatory form (l-glucose) is only available from specialist suppliers and will cost you about a hundred bucks a gram.
> 
> ...


all of a sudden the term "ambidextrous" makes more sense to me. i really gotta have a session with LC one day ! buddy your wasted on these forums . really love your bikes as well.


----------



## koshari (31/1/18)

blazinshadow said:


> Just a update for everyone. It had a lot of head so had to keep mucking around with the psi. Taste was still ok. Learnt my lesson. Won't do it again. Thank you everyone for your helpful information. Cleaned beer line after it just incase.


you can flatten beer a bit the opposite way of force carbonating it, just shake a little then vent, repeat a few times until you reach desired carbonation. your beer lines wouldn’t hold any notable amount of extra pressure so addressing the lines would be a moot point regarding carbonation levels.


----------

